# Star Wars SAGA - Dawn of Defiance



## Wintergypsy (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello starwars fans and true believers!

I noticed there aren't a lot of Star Wars games on the boards, and i was thinking about DM'ing the new Dawn of Defiance campaign. Care to join anyone?

I will select y'all depending on the amount of replies. I will accept one Jedi (padawan level and options for further training will be hard to find) and one force-sensitive. I'm aiming for a maximum of 6 characters.

You can use the creation guidelines as they are hosted on wizards.com/starwars or if you want to i'll try and post the basics here, or you can just ask me.

I'd like a balanced group and some good backstories. (i emphasize more on story than on mechanics)

Finally, our characters will start level 1.

May the Force be with you all.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 7, 2007)

I would be up for it. I just got the SAGA rules and have been wanting to try it out. Will you allow custom built droid characters? If not I can go with something else.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 7, 2007)

I will allow one custom droid character. However, i want a good backstory on how it got independent, because it must be able to think/act independently. If you rather let your character have a master, you can also choose one of the other players when they arrive.
And congratulations, you're the first


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 7, 2007)

I could be interested to play a padawan who managed to escape the Order 66. Probably will multiclass to soldier or scout later on, or if we happen to find anyone to teach him then to Jedi Knight.

EDIT: A short consept:
Alder Antilles (AKA Argo Leir)
Human Jedi 1

Alder is young, rash and courageous Jedi-padawan who survived the Order 66 when his master sacrifised himself and made it seem like the padawan would have died too. He decided to change his name to both escape the jedi-hunters and to signify his notion of beginning a new life after he fled jedi-hunters from Alderaan. He chose Alder Antilles, making up the first name from Alderaan and picking the most common surname in the galaxy. With great grieve he has cut of his padawan-hair-braid, and bought some more common clothes. After that his old life as Padawan Argo Leir ended and the life of Mercenary Alder Antilles began. He still continues to revere the jedi ways in secret but publically he has become a whole different man. Alder keeps the cut-off hair-braid with him in a secret locket intending of not leaving it until the jedi order has been restored and he can either grow a new one or be knighted.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 8, 2007)

Excellent, I'll get to work on creating my droid...hope it works  

Also how should we generate ability scores, point buy?


Name: EF-8 / Doctor Karnof
Race: 4th Degree Droid
Class: Soldier 
Level: 1
[sblock=info]
Initiative +6, Perception  +2
Age: NA
Height:  meters
Weight:  kg
Hair: None
Eyes: Red
Languages:
Basic, Binary, High Galactic

Str 16, +3 (10 points)
Dex 12, +1 (2 points)
Con NA
Int 12, +1 (6 points)
Wis 10, +0 (2 points)
Cha 10, +0 (4 points)

HP: 30/30
Damage Threshold: 15
Condition: Normal

Reflex Defense: 14 (Flat Footed 13)
Fortitude Defense: 15
Will Defense: 11

Attacks
+2 Ranged, Blaster Rifle 3d8 or 2d8 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire

+2 Ranged, Blaster Pistol 3d6 or 2d6 (stun) or
-3 Ranged, Autofire

+4 Melee, Stun Baton 1d6 or 2d6 (stun)

Skills
Acrobatics +1, Untrained
Climb +3, Untrained
Deception +0, Untrained
Endurance +3, Untrained
Gather Information +0, Untrained
Initiative +6, Trained
Jump +3, Untrained
Knowledge (tactics)  +6, Trained
Mechanics +6, Trained 
Perception +2, Untrained, +2 Equipment Bonus
Persuasion +0, Untrained
Pilot +1, Untrained
Ride +1, Untrained
Stealth +1, Untrained
Survival +0, Untrained
Swim +3, Untrained
Treat Injury +0, Untrained
Use Computer +6, Trained

Feats
Weapon Proficiency (Pistols)
Weapon Proficiency (Rifles)
Weapon Proficiency (Simple)
Armor Proficiency (Light) 
Armor Proficiency (Medium)
Point Blank Shot


Talents
Devastating Attack (Rifles)

Force Points: 0

Starting Wealth = 3000 credits

Equipment
Droid
2 Arms with hands(Free)
Locomotion: Legs (Free)
Heuristic Processor (Free, 5kg)
Comlink (250cr, 0.1kg)
Vocabulator (50cr 0.5kg)
Compartment Space 2kg (100cr)
Improved Sensor Package (200cr, 2.5kg)
Armor Plasteel Shell (400cr, 2kg)
Locked Access (50 cr)
Equipped
Stun Baton (15cr, .5kg)
Blaster Pistol (550cr, 1kg)
Blaster Rifle (1100cr, 4.5kg)
4 Energy Packs (100cr, .4kg)
2 Energy Cells (20cr)
Hip Holster (25cr, .5kg)
Tool Kit (250cr, 1kg)


Credit Chip (w/ 895cr)

Total Weight Carried: 10. kg
Light Load/Encumbered/Stagger: 64kg/128kg/256kg

Appearance
EF-8 stand 6” tall and is of slim build. Humanoid shaped body, steel grey in color. Eyes are a menacing red color. 

Personality
EF-8 is still developing is personality, but believes he is Dr. Karnof. 

The EF (Emperor's Fist) droid series was a secret project (as a contingency plan) funded by the emperor shortly before the clone wars to create a line of droid assassins to kill jedi during Order 66 in case the clone troopers where unable or willing to carry out the order. The program was conducted on the planet Jardeen IV and led by Dr. Karnof. The first seven droids which had been fully operational at the start of Order 66, where each was assigned a jedi target. None of the EF series droids succeeded in their mission. Due the failure of the droids, the program was quickly ordered to shut down, as clone troopers and Lord Vader were successful in purging most the jedi from the galaxy.  However the EF - 8 model was nearly complete, except that it did not contain the Order 66 code. EF-8 was mothballed at the project laboratory by Dr. Karnof. 

Upon learning of the failure of the program the Emperor dispatched agents to Jardeen IV to deal with Dr. Karnof. Of course Dr. Karnof knew that that the Emperor would not tolerate the failure and agents would be arriving shortly. Unfortunately for Dr. Karnof, he did not vacate his research lab before the arrival of the agents. During the encounter Dr. Karnof was hit with blaster fire near a power generator, one of the stray shots hit the generator exploded and Dr. Karnof was caught in the conflagration. Satisfied that the purge had been completed, the agents quickly vacated the lab.  

However unknown to the agents, the blast was near the EF-8 droid, in which the strong electrical currents released by the explosion charged the droid's battery. Within moments EF-8 became operational. It saw the its "creator" laying dead, of course EF-8 felt no pity or remorse for the dead doctor.  For the first few hours of operation, EF-8 downloaded all available holodisks that had not been destroyed in explosion. EF-8 learned much about Project "Emperor's Fist" and as the droid learned and absorbed the knowledge in its databanks, its programming error became evident because EF-8 had not been fully programmed. EF-8 believed itself that it was Doctor Karnof...
[/sblock]


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 8, 2007)

Blackrat, your character idea has been approved. You're in. Also, you'll be the only force user.
I would strongly suggest that you use your Force powers extremely discreet in-game (like when nobodys watching, or that nobody can pinpoint it to you). I would also suggest you multiclass in the scout-skill.

As for character generation; i leave it up to you to choose wisely as long as you follow the rules of the SAGA corebook. You may also post your charactersheets here and then i'll see if i agree with the build. If not, we'll try and work something out between us.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2007)

Cool. That's about what I had in mind. Alder will keep it as secret as possible that he can use the force. He will also keep it very rare to draw his lightsaber. It's not a good time to be recognised as a jedi these days  . I'll get on creating the sheet right away. And as Dragoon already asked, shall we use point buy and how many points?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 8, 2007)

CORRECTION: i have looked at campaign standards and i'll let you know some changes.

1) you begin play at 1st level
2) You HAVE to use the planned generation method for your character (p. 18 SAGA core manual), but you can build a character with 28 points. Each ability score starts at 8 (and can't be lessened).
3) One droid is allowed if it is a custom one.
4) Everyone starts play with maximum credits
5) For equipment purchase, military or illegal ratings are forbidden at the start of the campaign (you'll come by them later). Also take into account licensing fees.
6) Vehicles follow the same rules.
7) Possible destinies: destruction, discovery or rescue. That is all.
8) Though rare, character's CAN die in the campaign. Leave it up to me what happens then (in-game surprise)
10) Once all players are established, i'll keep log sheets and i'll let you know if you level and stuff.

Then i'm waiting for at least two other players...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 8, 2007)

I want in, but I'm not sure what I wanna play yet...    Gotta think about it.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd like to play a Zabrak Scout, if possible. I have posted a short background. I wanted to hit some ideas without typing a novel about them. If more is needed/wanted, I will be happy to add on. I didn't want him to have anything tragic to happen yet. I was thinking that if he travels with his mother, that would be an easy way to introduce him into the story. 

[sblock=short background]

Kered Rinos spent quite alot of time with his father in the wilderness of Iridonia. They often stayed overnight in the wilderness, somehow managing to survive the raging winds that plagued the planet and avoid the dangerous animals whenever they could. 

They lived in the capital city of Malidris, mostly for his mother. She was unusually gifted at slicing. So much in fact, that she actually worked for the government of Malidris as a security advisor. 

Kered sometimes traveled with his mother on her trips, often to other planets. He loved every second of it. Whenever he was on the ship, she would often lose track of him. He would wonder around, looking outside when he could or exploring parts of the ship. His life was great. No true worries, a great family. He never knew how that could change. Or how soon it would.

[/sblock]


----------



## Max (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd like to play.  I think a Trandoshan soldier would be my first choice (better get that out there before a wookie shows up!)

This Trandoshan would be following his family warrior tradition.  Having been given early instruction in the martial arts, he has been sent out into the galaxy to hone his skills.  The warrior tradition followed by his family teaches there must be honor in selecting your opponents to test your skills, so he seeks out conflicts that can use his skills.   Now, this does not mean he's a paladin, by any means.  The Trandoshan's view of honor in combat has more latitude than that, however he also has no interest in random violence "just for fun".


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 8, 2007)

After seeing Max's honorable Soldier, how about a Twi'lek Scoundrel, an escaped slave-girl, who killed her owner and is on the run.    That might bring her into contact with Alder, people on the run often run into each other.     I don't play evil characters, but definately not honorable like Max's Trandoshan.     Someone who's had to learn to be deceptive, and oppertuinist to survive her life up till now.      I know she's a horrible cliche, but I find cliche's great starting points to play off of.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 8, 2007)

Okay all,

things seem to be going prosperous 

Let's list characters shall we?

*Dragoon*-> droid
*Blackrat*-> Escaped Padawan
*OnlytheSly*-> I like your Zabrak idea, however his mother won't be travelling with him anymore as of the start of the campaign. I have one request: your character must be a _slicer_ (if you're okay witht hat, he might've learned from his mother)
*Max*-> I like your Trandoshan warrior idea; but i would like to ask to flesh out the backstory more: i would like you to insert the idea that he is an _outcast among trandoshans_ (you can make up why). I would also like you to add an element to his character that makes him a good person (though not as stiffheaded as paladins are.) Basically i want him _to work for the 'good' cause_.
*Darwin*-> your Twi'lek slave girl scoundrel is definately in.

I might accept one more player, on the condition that he/she creates a female character.

I also want one character, appart from the padawan, to be opposed to the Empire.


----------



## Max (Dec 8, 2007)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> *Max*-> I like your Trandoshan warrior idea; but i would like to ask to flesh out the backstory more: i would like you to insert the idea that he is an _outcast among trandoshans_ (you can make up why). I would also like you to add an element to his character that makes him a good person (though not as stiffheaded as paladins are.) Basically i want him _to work for the 'good' cause_




I can work with that.  Other than the outcast part, that is basically what I was going for.  I can add in the outcast without trouble.  

Max


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

Works for me. I will have him stat'd up and posted by tomorrow.

[sblock=Starting Wealth Roll]

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1414705  Result was multiplied by 250, which gave me 2,500 starting credits. [/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

[sblock=Kered Rinos]

Class: Scoundrel 1
Species: Zabrak
Origin: Iridonia
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 1.8m
Weight: 79kg
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Tan
Handed: Right


Abilities:
Str:  10 +0 mod
Dex: 14 +2 mod
Con: 12 +1 mod
Int:  14 +2 mod
Wis: 14 +2 mod
Cha: 12 +1 mod

HP: 19 (18 + 1 con mod)

Damage Threshold: 13

Speed: 6

Base Attack: +0

Defenses:
Fortitude: 13  (10 + 1 level + 0 class bonus + 1 con mod + 1 racial)
Reflex: 16      (10 + 1 level + 2 class bonus + 2 dex mod + 1 racial)
Will: 15         (10 + 1 level + 1 class bonus + 2 wis mod + 1 racial)

Weapons:
Blaster Pistol-- to hit: +2``dmg: 3d6``stun dmg: 2d6``RoF: S``Type: Energy
Knife:-- to hit +0``dmg: 1d4``Type: Slashing

Skills (4 + int mod) + 1 Skill Training (stealth)
Acrobatics: 7 (0 level + 2 dex mod + 5 training)
Deception: 6 (0 level + 1 cha mod + 5 training)
Knowledge: 7 (0 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)
     (technology)
Mechanics: 7 (0 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)
Perception: 7 (0 level + 2 wis mod + 5 training)
Pilot: 7 (0 level + 2 dex mod + 5 training)
Use Computer: 7 (0 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency (pistols)~~class feat
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)~~class feat
Point Blank Shot ~~ class feat
Skill Training (pilot) ~~ 1st level feat

Talents:
Gimmick--allows me to issue routine commands to a computer as a swift action

Racial Traits:
Heightened Awareness--may reroll any perception check, but must take the 2nd roll
Superior Defenses-- +1 racial bonus to defenses

Languages:
Basic 
Zabrak
Mon Calamarian
Ryl

Equipment:

Blaster Pistol------------505 credits--1kg
Binder Cuffs--------------50 credits--.5kg
Concealed Holster--------50 credits--.2kg
Datapad--------------1,000 credits--.5kg
Datacards, blank(10)-----10 credits--.1kg
Power Recharger--------100 credits--1kg
Security Kit-------------750 credits--1kg
Utility Belt--------------500 credits--1kg
Knife--------------------25 credits--1kg
Mesh Tape---------------5 credits---.5 kg

*****Utility Belt includes: 3-day supply of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, spare power pack, spare energy cell, glow rod, com link, liquid cable dispenser with small grappling hook (I have places the mesh tape in one of the spare pockets)

Credits Remaining: 5
[/sblock]

Would appreciate help with this character. I've actually never made a scoundrel/slicer before. Any/all advise is welcome!


----------



## Victim (Dec 9, 2007)

Onlythestrong, the adventure uses maximum starting wealth for your class.  You don't need to roll.  So you should have 3k credits.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

lol didn't notice that. Thanks!


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's my point-buy: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=1414846
I tried to pick powers that I considered to be ones that padawans might be taught early on. I also inted to use more that blaster than lightsaber, but if it comes necessary Alder will use the explanation of "Perhaps I killed a Jedi and took it from him"  . Here's sheet, check it and tell me if I missed some mistakes:
[sblock=Alder Antilles]
Human Jedi 1
---------------------------------------------
Age: 17
Height: 1.69 meters
Weight: 65 kg
Hair: Light Brown
Eyes: Green
---------------------------------------------
Destiny 1 (Destruction); Force 5
Init (UtF) 6; Senses Perception 7
Languages: Basic, Ryl.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 14 (flatfooted 12), Fort 13, Will 14
Hp 31; Treshold 13
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 2
-Lightsaber; 2d8+1
Ranged 3
-Blaster Pistol; 3d6
Base attack 1
---------------------------------------------
str 12, dex 14, con 12, int 12, wis 14, cha 12

Talents: Force Intuition,

Feats: Force Sensitivity, Proficiency (Lightsaber, Simple, Pistol), Force Training,

Skills: Acrobatics 7, Perception 7, Pilot 7, Use the Force 6

Powers: Mind Trick, Negate Energy, Surge

Special: +1 Trained skill, +1 Feat.

Possessions: Lightsaber (Green), Blaster Pistol Licence, Blaster Pistol, Utility Belt, Mesh Tape, Hip Holster, Concealed Holster(For Lightsaber), 70 creds.[/sblock]
Alder Antilles (AKA Argo Leir)

Alder is young, rash and courageous Jedi-padawan who survived the Order 66 when his master sacrifised himself to give him a chance to escape. He decided to change his name to both escape the jedi-hunters and to signify his notion of beginning a new life after he fled jedi-hunters from Alderaan. The Force seemed to guide him to meet with the original owner of the name Alder Antilles as he lied dying. The man had suprisingly similar appearance to Argo and as he died Argo swapped identity with him becoming the young bounty hunter Alder Antilles. With great grieve he cut of his padawan-hair-braid, and changed to more common clothes of the mercenary. Officially the young padawan Argo Leir died by the blaster of Alder Antilles. When the imperials came he claimed to have killed this jedi laying at his feet and collected the bounty. He still continues to revere the jedi ways in secret but publically he has become a whole different man. Alder keeps the cut-off hair-braid with him in a secret locket intending of not leaving it until the jedi order has been restored and he can either grow a new one or be knighted.

EDIT: Edited the background a bit. He swapped identities with a dying bounty hunter who looked much alike him. This essentially means that he does have ID-papers for his new identity (although someone with already suspicious attitude might realize the deception). The bounty hunter was still a newbie in his career too so he wasn't well known but it is possible to meet someone who knew him which will probably lead to some inconvenient questions. The official story is now that Bounty Hunter Alder Antilles killed a young jedi-padawan and took his saber as a trophy.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 9, 2007)

Cool, there don't seem to be any problems with both your characters. If anyone spots a flaw in the others build you're free to report it of course.

As of now, both Alder Antilles and Kered Rinos have been approved.

Other players, please post your character sheets and get ready for some gaming action!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about saving my credits and getting a used speeders sometime. Or maybe we should just steal a ship, whatever is easier lol.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd be interested in joining, and can certainly play a female character if that is the condition. Currently I'm juggling between a soldier going for a pistoleer motiff and a noble going focusing on the Leadership talent tree. Human in either case, and currently leaning towards the pistoleer.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

Kered can be opposed to the Empire. I think it would be an interesting twist on him. Maybe an Imperial ship shot down the ship his mother was on?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 9, 2007)

Onlythestrong, i wouldn't make Kered opposed to the Empire from the start. I'd rather make him quite neutral to begin with, and then i can put the idea you mentioned of his mother being shot down in-game later on(storyline-wise). Is that okay for you?

Dalamar, you're in but i'd rather have you take the noble class (we already have a soldier and no nobles) HOWEVER you can pistoleer yr character by multiclassing later on or by focussing your noble on shooting action and proficiencies. And i like your nick...Dalamar is definately a kick-ass novel character...but nothing beets good ol' Raistlin   


Okay everyone, recruiting is closing down now and i'd like y'all to post your definitive character sheets here. Additional feedback provided when required. WHen all sheets are posted and approved, the thread will be posted in the "playing the game" section and action is on!

Good luck


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 9, 2007)

Fine with me. I was just trying to fill that last little gap you wanted. lol


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 9, 2007)

Both the characters Kered Rinos and Alder Antilles already have their sheets up, and if their players are okay with it they're approved. If anyone wants to make changes...speak up now or be forever silent


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 9, 2007)

Duela Karlice
Medium Human Noble 1
*Destiny* 1 (discovery); *Force* 5
*Init* +8; *Senses* Perception +6
*Languages* Basic, Binary, Dosh, Huttese, Rodese, Shyriiwook
-------------
*Defenses* Ref 15 (flat-footed 11), Fort 11, Will 13
*hp* 19; *Threshold* 11
-------------
*Speed* 6 squares
*Melee* Unarmed +0 (1d6+1)
*Ranged* Sporting blaster pistol +4 (3d4, accurate)
*Base Atk* +0; *Grapple* +0
*Special Actions* Born Leader
-------------
*Abilities* Str 10 Dex 16 Con 12 Int 15 Wis 12 Cha 15
*Talents* Born Leader
*Feats* Linguist, Martial Arts I, Weapon Focus (pistols), Weapon Proficiency (pistols, simple weapons)
*Skills* Deception +7, Initiative +8, Knowledge (bureocratics) +7, Knowledge (galactic lore) +7, Knowledge (tactics) +7, Perception +6, Persuasion +7, Pilot +8, Treat Injury +6
*Possessions* combat gloves, sporting blaster pistol with 3 energy cells, a power pack and a hip holster; utility belt with 2 aquata breathers, electrobinoculars and 3 binder cuffs; datapad with 10 blank data cards, credit chip with 795cr

Duela was a member of the local law enforcement. Not the easiest of jobs, but she enjoyed it. In fact, she was just about to be promoted when the Imperials suddenly waltzed in and made all the local officers into grunts and placed Imperials into all the positions with any actual power. She's been doing her job, crudgingly, but is growing more irritated at the pompous Imperials each day.

Hair: Dark, neck-length
Eyes: Brown
Height: 1.7m
Weight: 60kg
Age: 23


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 9, 2007)

I will have my stats posted on Monday.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 10, 2007)

I changed some of my equipment so I could by the Datapad I wanted  Other than that, nothing was changed on Kered.


----------



## Max (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, here is Surussk, my Trandoshan soldier.  I don't know much about Trandoshan society so if what I've written here doesn't match your vision, it can be edited.  

*Surussk* *CL 1*

Medium Trandoshan soldier 1
*Force *5; *Dark Side *0
*Init* +6; *Senses *Darkvision, Perception +6
*Languages *Basic, Dosh, Durese

*Defenses *Ref 16 (flat-footed 14), Fort 15, Will 12
*hp *33; *Threshold *15

*Speed * 6 squares
*Melee *combat gloves +4 (1d6+4) or
*Melee *mace +4 (1d8+3) or
*Melee *mace +4 (1d8+6) with both hands or
*Melee *knife +4 (1d4+3)
*Ranged *blaster carbine +2 (3d8) or
*Ranged *blaster carbine -3 (3d8) with Autofire or
*Ranged *slugthrower pistol +2 (2d6)
*Base Atk *+1; *Grp *+4
*Atk Options *Devastating Attack (pistol)

*Abilities *Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Special Qualities *Darkvision, Limb Regeneration
*Talents *Devastating Attack (pistols)
*Feats *Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Martial Arts I, Toughness, Weapon Proficiency (pistols, rifles, simple)
*Skills *Initiative +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Mechanics +6, Perception +6
*Possessions *combat gloves, blaster carbine, slugthrower pistol, mace, knife, blast helmet and vest (+2 armor), all-temperature cloak, utility belt (3 day food supply, medpac, tool kit, power pack, energy cell, glow rod, comlink, liquid cable dispenser), concealed holster, pistol clip (x4), credits (212)

*Notes:-*
Surussk comes from a long line of distinguished T'doshok warriors.  Although the family has had many noted warriors, it has fallen on hard times.  The last two generations of the family, including Surussk's father, were killed over the last 10 years in various combats, leaving Surussk the last male in the line.  If someone were paranoid, you might think someone was eliminating the family intentionally.

The family luck seemed to have turned around when Surussk was accepted into the Red Claw warrior society.  One of the most powerful groups on warlike Trandosha, becoming a member guaranteed top notch training as well as valuable connections.  Surussk was able to meet their exacting standards due to the training he received from his last remaining male relative, his grandfather Tusserk.  

All of this came to a crashing end a few months ago.  During a training exercise, a Wookie captive was brought in.  Although no formal war exists with Kashyyyk at this time, lone Wookies are sometimes grabbed when the opportunity presents itself.  The trainees were instructed to attack the bound captive.  When it came time for Surussk's turn, he refused.  While he has no love for Wookies, there was no honor in pummeling the Wookie if he was unable to defend himself.  Normally, Surussk's refusal would have merely meant being dismissed from the Red Claw in disgrace.  However, when the Training Master attempted to force Surussk to strike the Wookie, Surussk instead struck the Training Master, knocking him to the ground with a powerful blow.  There was only one possible result of such an insult to the Red Claw - death.  Surussk fled before the stunned students could think to detain him.  

Surussk was able to contact his grandfather, who called in some favors from old military friends and got Surussk off planet before the Red Claw could find him.  The only way he can return home will be as an honored warrior with many combats behind him.  Surussk is now traveling the galaxy looking to use his warrior skills.  

Surussk is a powerfully built Trandoshan, standing around 2 m tall and weighing 100 kg.  His combative nature, combined with his large size, can be frightening to the average citizen.  He has no interest in terrorizing the weak, however.  Instead, he looks for opportunities to test himself against worthwhile opponents.  His experience with Red Claw taught him that there are limits to how & when strength should be used.  Of course, if someone pushes him he's more than ready to meet them half way.  Or maybe a little more than half way.

Surussk's major weapons include a blaster carbine that has a sling attached.  He has the sling looped over his head and right shoulder so the carbine hangs on his right hip.  Normally the stock is folded back so it is used like a pistol.  He also has a mace hanging from his belt on the left side, which he prefers to use when in close.  There is also a slug thrower pistol that he in a concealed holster behind his back.  It was a gift from his grandfather when Surussk came of age.  He carries it to honor his grandfather.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

I will edit my background a bit but the sheet will stay as it is. As you seem to be pretty new in EN World may I suggest something? It has been a custom to create a thread in the Rogues Gallery forum for ready character sheets so they can be easily found for quick reference. Not all GM's do this but I have found it to be effective.

Here's the edited background:
Alder Antilles (AKA Argo Leir)

Alder is young, rash and courageous Jedi-padawan who survived the Order 66 when his master sacrifised himself to give him a chance to escape. He decided to change his name to both escape the jedi-hunters and to signify his notion of beginning a new life after he fled jedi-hunters from Alderaan. The Force seemed to guide him to meet with the original owner of the name Alder Antilles as he lied dying. The man had suprisingly similar appearance to Argo and as he died Argo swapped identity with him becoming the young bounty hunter Alder Antilles. With great grieve he cut of his padawan-hair-braid, and changed to more common clothes of the mercenary. Officially the young padawan Argo Leir died by the blaster of Alder Antilles. When the imperials came he claimed to have killed this jedi laying at his feet and collected the bounty. He still continues to revere the jedi ways in secret but publically he has become a whole different man. Alder keeps the cut-off hair-braid with him in a secret locket intending of not leaving it until the jedi order has been restored and he can either grow a new one or be knighted.

So the edited part is essentially this: He swapped identities with a dying bounty hunter who looked much alike him. This essentially means that he does have ID-papers for his new identity (although someone with already suspicious attitude might realize the deception). The bounty hunter was still a newbie in his career too so he wasn't well known but it is possible to meet someone who knew him which will probably lead to some inconvenient questions. The official story is now that Bounty Hunter Alder Antilles killed a young jedi-padawan and took his saber as a trophy.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 10, 2007)

Then by all means i would suggest that everyone post their character's at the Rogue's Gallery as well.
Thanks for the suggestion Blackrat.

Dalamar; i'm not sure if your character is supposed to have the weapon focus and martial arts feats from the start...how did you get them? 

Max, i'm under the impression your character is quite loaded under weaponry. I would sigeest dropping some of the weapons, you'll be able to acquire others later on. I propose: 
1) you drop the blaster carbine and focus on the slugthrower at the moment, makes more sense to me as to your background
2) As for melee weapons yuo can choose either the mace or the knife
3) If you drop those weapons you can reuse the credits they cost you and add those to your account

OKay, i still need Darwin and Dragoon's sheets...


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh. BTW, I picked the destruction destiny. As I see the rescue would have been more usual for a jedi character but I was rather thinking that going by the opposite could give some interesting options.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 10, 2007)

Could bring you darkside issues though...but no problem for me

BY the way, i'll be toying around with all yr destinies during the adventure...they may change...


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 10, 2007)

Is that how I got them in-character or mechanically? Mechanically they're my regular starting feat and human bonus feat.

In-character, she was part of the law enforcement. I would think that she learns to hold her own in a fisticuff and to shoot. Note that she isn't of noble lineage, at least not to any significant amount, merely of the mechanics bundle named Noble.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, Dalamar, just noticed, a fellow finn in the same game. *thumbs up*  .


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay Dalamar, yours is also approved


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2007)

DarwinofMind said:
			
		

> After seeing Max's honorable Soldier, how about a Twi'lek Scoundrel, an escaped slave-girl, who killed her owner and is on the run.    That might bring her into contact with Alder, people on the run often run into each other.     I don't play evil characters, but definately not honorable like Max's Trandoshan.     Someone who's had to learn to be deceptive, and oppertuinist to survive her life up till now.      I know she's a horrible cliche, but I find cliche's great starting points to play off of.



Oh BTW, I have no objection of starting out already knowing someone. Alder could have very well befriended the Twi'lek. I actually picked Ryl as language before I noticed this, and it would be logical for "aliens" to hang with someone who understands their native language. The era considered even more so, since non-humans are already starting to feel the opression of the imperial politics.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm ok with that if the GM is..


here's my character for submission  Hope I got her all right.

Koyi al`kina
Medium Twi'Lek Scoundrel 1
Destiny 1 (Rescue) Force 5
Init +7; Senses Perception +5
Languages Basic, Ryl, Lekku Sign Language, Huttese
-------------
Defenses Ref 18 (flat-footed 16), Fort 11, Will 12
hp 18; Threshold 10
-------------
Speed 6 squares
Melee Knife +1 (1d4+1)
Ranged  Blaster pistol (Sporting) +2 (3d4/2d4)
Base Atk +0; Grapple +1
Special Actions Dastardly Strike
-------------
Abilities Str 12 Dex 14 Con 10 Int 14 Wis 10 Cha 16
Talents Dastardly Strike
Racial Traits: Deceptive, Great Fortitute, Low-light Vision
Feats Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Deception), Weapon Profiency (pistols, simple weapon)
Skills Acrobatics +7, Deception +13, Inititive +7, Perception +5, Persuasion +8, Stealth +7
Possessions Knife, Blaster pistol (sporting, black market), Concealed holster (pistol) (on hip, Stealth check 19), Concealed holster (knife) (in boot, Stealth check 9), Glow Rod, All-tempature cloak, 2 power packs.  Mesh tape, Combat Jumpsuit, license for Combat Jumpsuit, 235cr, 3 grams semiprecious gems (concealed, on hip Stealth check 17)

Koyi was born a slave.  Her mother was taken into slavery while she carried Koyi in her womb. All she knew of her father was a name, Tott, She was raised as a servent girl her mother and her passing through several owners until they were sold seperately when she was 9 years old.  Koyi's new owner, a crime lord, wanted Koyi for other services.  Living as a slave, seperated from any family, Koyi had to learn to look out for herself, she learned to lie and to steal and to protect herself.  All the while becoming her master's favorite pleasure slave.  He began to trust her more than he should.   When her master  took her with him on a trip offworld, an enemy of his provided her with a poison.   As soon as she was alone with him, when the poison left him dazed and helpless, she slit his throat.  And ran.   It wasn't long before she learned she would have to steal and hide to survive in the world outside.   And thus she's been on the run for the last 2 years.

Hair: None
Eyes: Green
Skin Teal
Height: 1.7m
Weight: 53kg
Age: 20


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay Darwin, perfect.

Now we're only waiting for the droid's full stats i think


----------



## Max (Dec 10, 2007)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Max, i'm under the impression your character is quite loaded under weaponry. I would sigeest dropping some of the weapons, you'll be able to acquire others later on.




Afraid I'm not following you.  A heavily armed Trandoshan warrior is my character concept, so he has several weapons on purpose.  I'll keep them all unless there is a particular reason he needs to be limited.

Max


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 10, 2007)

OKay, if you insist on this point then i will implement it. But then there will be adapted encoutners in-game.


----------



## Max (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm confused.  The weapons I purchased were allowed per your character creation guidelines (unless I screwed something up, which wouldn't be the first time    ).  I haven't read anything on Dawn of Defiance.  Is there something about the setting that leads you to restrict PC weapons beyond the creation guidelines?  If there is a reason I'm happy to work with you, as this is only a game and I'm not emotionally tied to any of this.  

If by "adapted encounters" you mean dealing with people's reactions to his various weaponry then I'm certainly fine with that.  It's all part of the game.  I took that into account and figured it was part of the reason he has an 8 charisma.  That and the fact that he's a semi-belligerent walking lizard.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 10, 2007)

I hope Koyi's background isn't too mature for starwars.


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay my PC stats are posted. I only did a 24 point buy, being droids don't have a CON score, it looked like they are supposed to reduce the point buy by 4. Hope everything is good.

I did not take a destiny at this time, not sure if a droid would have one?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 11, 2007)

Okay! We're all set and ready to jump to hyperspace!

From now on you can look under the playing the game thread.
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=213992

Good luck and may the Force be with you


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 12, 2007)

Dalamar, don't you love it when the campaign starts like that??   No worries though, I had a monk (which I loved) die within the first 30 posts before, so at least your alive! I hope you stay that way too.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 12, 2007)

See, I checked the OoC thread first, and got really, really worried when I saw your post. I was expecting to find Duella in an escape pod out in space at the least. It was quite the relief to see that the only thing that got hurt was hert pride.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 12, 2007)

lol Didn't mean to scare you there buddy  It really wasn't that big of deal (maybe was to a noble).


----------



## Dragoon (Dec 13, 2007)

Did we have a thread to post our PC's as well?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 13, 2007)

You can post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery section if you like. I'm keepng all your sheets with me as well, so i can update them privately.


----------



## Max (Dec 13, 2007)

Wintergypsy - just wanted to be sure you know that the various methods of hiding text in a post, so only certain characters see it, only works online.  The emails that are sent out when you subscribe to a thread show everything.  So, hiding the text is a good way to let us show what our characters know in the game.  However, anyone who subscribes to the game thread (which I assume most do so we know what is going on) will see all the hidden text in the email they get.

Just an FYI.  Someone mentioned you hadn't run a game here before, and I've seen that trip up GM's (posting secret info that the really didn't want the other players to see) who weren't aware of it.  Of course, if you already know all about this then I've typed all this up for nothing.    

Max


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 14, 2007)

I created us a Rogues Gallery Thread here http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=214196


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Kind of alittle situation here huh? lol. I would ask what people would do, but since we dont' know each other.......... I don't know what anyone would do lol.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 15, 2007)

Someone help me out here...

On page 73 under the stealth skill it says that drawing a concealed item is a move action.
On page 140 it says that drawing from a concealed holster is a move action instead of a standard action.
On page 153 it says that drawing a weapon is a move action.

So what's the benifit to the holster?  or should page 40 say drawing a concealed item is a standard?    I'm confused.


----------



## Max (Dec 15, 2007)

In the SAGA errata it has the following, which I believe answers your question.

p. 73 – Stealth Skill
Drawing a concealed item is a standard action.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=starwars/article/sagaederrata


----------



## Max (Dec 15, 2007)

Just scanning the errata for more info, and finally saw this little beauty.  I was wondering what it meant on my carbine when it said it was "inaccurate".  

------------------------------------
p. 126-127 – Table 8-4: Ranged Weapons

The listings for the sporting blaster pistol, the sporting blaster rifle, and the bowcaster should be given a superscript of 4, denoting accurate weapons.

The listings for the hold-out blaster, heavy blaster pistol, blaster carbine, blaster cannon, heavy blaster rifle, thermal detonator, net, and grenade launcher should be given a superscript of 5, denoting inaccurate weapons.

Add the following footnotes at the bottom of the table:
_*4 Accurate weapon: This weapon takes no penalty when firing at targets at short range.*
*5 Inaccurate weapon: This weapon cannot fire at targets at long range.*_


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 18, 2007)

I sent you an email Wintergypsy. I know hotmail can be quite bugging in blocking emails so I notified you here. If you don't receive it let me know.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay peole, just psoting in OOC to keep the in-game thread nice and clean.
I want to emphasize that Maya didn't give any credits to the characters so they'll have to buy their way out with what they can offer...

It seems Surussk, Alder and kered won't do much talking this time so i suppose someone else'll have to take the initiative for talking...most probably Koyi or Duella...; but you'll each have your say of course 

And lastly just mentioning that it's cool that i can finally bring in Switch beacuase he's a blast of a character to play, on my part...

Keep it up, negotiation wise!


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 24, 2007)

OKay you guys..we've got an issue.

I would sincerely like to ask everyone if they're okay with the way the game is run or if they think it's a bit too fast-paced. I've got an email from Darwin who finds it hard to keep up with the fast pace of the game. If you all feel like this i can take things a bit slower...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 24, 2007)

It's not nessicarily that I feel the posts are coming too quickly, but that too much is going on game wise during a given period of real life time.  2 rounds of combat happened while i was at work one day. I felt left behind.

I can commit to one post a day.  I don't have access to the internet at work or at school so basically it's like 8pm to 10pm when i can update and I just gave up cuz the game kept running away from me while i was gone.

Nobodies fault, I'd love to be able to play like that I just don't have the ability.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with Darwin. It will ofcourse slow things a bit but one post a day would be lot easier to follow.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 24, 2007)

Okay; you all mean one GM post a day if i understand correctly?

Then let's agree on thid: i'll either post once a day or once every two days or i'll wait posting if a character has to move the story along, untill he/she responds.

I apologize for rushin things, but bear with me please because it's the first time i GM a RP by PbP so i still have to learn it.

If we agree to above concensus, are you still with us then Darwin?
No hard feelings okay?


----------



## Max (Dec 24, 2007)

I have no problem if we slow things down a bit, if that fits everyone better.

Max


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 24, 2007)

I think slowing down to advancing the story actually only once per day or two might be good, though if everybody has had a chance to contribute without anything changing significantly, then it's okay to go a bit faster.

That doesn't mean that there has to be just one post per player/DM per day, of course. But limiting the amount of plot movement helps since we can't all be online posting on the game at the same time.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 26, 2007)

Indeed, well then, let's say i post a new post within 1-2 days (but not less) after my last one unless , of course, a character still has to reply in order to advance the plot.
And when i or one of you won't be avialable for a period of time it would be helpful if we post it in this topic so we can take that into account...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 27, 2007)

I hope no one is bothered by Koyi's responses,  she just doesn't think of herself as a hero..


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought it was kinda funny. I imagine it would be hard for someone to go from slave to hero, so it would be difficult for Kered to take offence.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry to pester you guys since I'm not a player in this game but I was curious what you thought of Saga rules in comparison to the previous edition.  Any thoughts?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd answer but have no previous experiance besides SAGA. Sorry


----------



## Max (Dec 28, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Sorry to pester you guys since I'm not a player in this game but I was curious what you thought of Saga rules in comparison to the previous edition.  Any thoughts?




That exact question is why I joined a couple SAGA games on EN World.  I'm curious to see how the new rules play out, myself.  So far, I like the character creation process (talent trees ala d20 Modern) and streamlining skills.  There hasn't been much combat yet, so I'll reserve comment on that portion.  And I haven't ended up playing a force user either, so no comment on that rather large part of the game.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks, do you have any criticism?


----------



## Wintergypsy (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll take it easy on the combat this time  i'll wait posting untill everyone's posted.

As far as the character development of the 'heroes' is involvedi think it's up to the characters to make that out. However, two things must be clear: they're enemies of the Empire and they will have to have their reasons to continue on the adventure (personal gain is also a valid reason). In the end they WILL be heroes (even if  UNLIKELY heroes, but they'll still be) so storywise there'll have to be a reason in the end WHY they ended up as heroes...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh I understand that... I just didn't see Koyi transporting this cargo becuase "It's the right thing to do"   She just doesn't work that way yet.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay people, just a little warning that i'll be GM'ing Koyi for a little while. Hopefully until Darwin get's back in action.

As a general note i'd like to say that the game's a bit hectic right now; going from one place to another pretty fast and all. That'll lessen a bit after Episode I (which still continues a while). I hope everyone else is still in cos' you're forming a nice party, i like GM'ing this bunch


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd like to ask if everyone's still here for the action?
If some of you wouldn't be available for a while, i'd like you to report it in this thread as well


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 19, 2008)

Present, just had some unexpected hindrances the last couple of night.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 20, 2008)

I want to let our good GM know what my plan actually is so that he can prepare in time. I was thinking that the stormtroopers might find that capturing a jedi would be more profitable than ambushing a group of petty criminals. So I'm going to walk in, ignite my lightsaber and brag about having escaped their trap a few months ago. Insult their capabilities a bit and run out. Hopefully that should get them after me.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a difficult one, Alder...
You can reveal yourself, but it's up to your character when and how...
However revealing your jedi-ness doesn't seem like a good idea: you lmight get Vader or the inquisitors after you and be finished in no-time.

However, the folowing option could work: go in there, ignite your saber but without speech. That way they aren't sure you're a jedi, since you might've stolen it, but it would intruige them enough to come after you. But it's best to keep your jedi-ness secret for just a while longer, trust me...


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I wanted the cameras off-line. I'm also going to pull the hood on my face so no-one can regognice me. But I can drop the bragging too.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jan 21, 2008)

That's a plan  Now all i suggest is just a little wait until max has posted Surussk's lines and then you're all clear 

For the record, there's not really a narrow corridor where the party can hide, only open space.
So you'll have to make do with what you've got...


----------



## Max (Feb 15, 2008)

FYI - I'm on vacation all next week (16th - 24th).  I will have my laptop with me, so shouldn't fall too far behind.  However, it's vacation so I won't necessarily remember to fire up the computer every day.    

Max


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Furthermore, i feel sorry about losing Darwin and Dragoon. Dragoon hasn't mailed me back yet, but i hope everythings allright with him. What concerns Koyi, i will drop that characterfor the remainder of _The traitor's Gambit_ and i'll e-mail Darwin when weget to the next adventure. I'll try to reach Dragoon once more and if that fails i might probably make his character available for another player to play it OR to make up a new one. It would be nice if it were a droid though
> 
> And for a last comment, you players rock! You really astonished me with your creativity at certain points!



Darwin is having some problems with his computer it seems. OTS can prolly tell you more of this. I don't know what has come to Dragoon but there is one player around here who would probably be more than happy to play EF. If you wan't I can notify him.

And thanks. You're a good GM too. You certainly have a personal touch, which is a good thing.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

I just realized something while making that last IC post. Since Alder was taken as a padawan a couple of years ago and recently started to advance in the class, he was actually in the war. It seems he and his master didn't do much of actual combating during that time, but he would still have been a Jedi Commander and as such was considered superior officer by most clone-troopers. Just rambling about my random thoughts since this doesn't have any real impact, just some background I never considered before.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 18, 2008)

Let's make this more of a Lt-Commander thing then; as he would have been serving below his master in rank. Still, it is worth pondering that but i don't think it will have any in-game consequences as of yet.

And something else as well; i was planning on making a new recruitment post. Darwin might be able to jump in for the next episode (which might be for a while), but Blackrat, if you know anyone willing to take EF-8 off my hands it would be more than welcome. I haven't received any answer from Dragoon yet, so i suggest that other player you have in mind can play EF-8 untill Dragoon decides to get back, or if he doesn't he can stay in that role of course. Just tell that player to post in this forum first and he/she can immediately jump in as you'll all be touching Alderaanian soil. Just make sure he/she reads the adventure thread untill now so he/she is up to date with EF-8's actions and thoughts up till now.

Hopefully this will get arranged soon. Don't be shy. Jump right in!


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> Let's make this more of a Lt-Commander thing then; as he would have been serving below his master in rank. Still, it is worth pondering that but i don't think it will have any in-game consequences as of yet.



No, no. It doesn't have to have any impact whatsoever ever. I was just rambling on my thoughts since it related to Alders words for Surussk.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintergypsy said:
			
		

> And something else as well; i was planning on making a new recruitment post. Darwin might be able to jump in for the next episode (which might be for a while), but Blackrat, if you know anyone willing to take EF-8 off my hands it would be more than welcome. I haven't received any answer from Dragoon yet, so i suggest that other player you have in mind can play EF-8 untill Dragoon decides to get back, or if he doesn't he can stay in that role of course. Just tell that player to post in this forum first and he/she can immediately jump in as you'll all be touching Alderaanian soil. Just make sure he/she reads the adventure thread untill now so he/she is up to date with EF-8's actions and thoughts up till now.
> 
> Hopefully this will get arranged soon. Don't be shy. Jump right in!



Well he was interested. So I summon you Voda Vosa!  

I sent him links to all three threads by e-mail so hopefully he appears soon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 21, 2008)

*From a summoning portal, emerges Voda Vosa*

Well, hello every one, yes, I was very interested when Black rat commented me about this game. I'm a bit short of time now, but for Friday, saturday the most, I'll have all these red. I have took a look at the history of the droid and to a few dialogs. He seems like a cool character, a maniatic droid is what I always wanted for xmas. 
So, see you around, 'till friday.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I have read all the thread, and I must congratulate you, it is one of the most fascinating game I've ever read. Nice played and DMed.
Well I'm ready to go, just give me the sign.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey there Voda! Nice to see you. I hope WG returns soon and welcomes you aboard. I'd like to see the game moving again.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome aboard Voda!

As for everyone: RL's being hectic so i need some time to get my work all doe and i'll be back in a few days, when Bail Organa and have a shot at determining the fate of the galaxy..


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 26, 2008)

Is it Ok if we role play in the mid time? =)


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 28, 2008)

Voda! You've changed! And the dancing pill is gone too! What has the world come to!? Oh, and I don't think WG minds if we talk in-game waiting for him.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes, it's my new me. Added the ol' evolution joke. And the pill... well, it has been swallow by me. It keeps dancing. 

Okilidokily, initializing brain creative centers.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 29, 2008)

Hey WG! Ambrus, a member of these boards also, gave me permission to use this awesome picture of lightsaber he drew. As I already described Alder's looking like a horn I wanted to know what you think about this as Alder's LS. Just ignore the dual-phase part. Obviously Alder's is not. I was thinking that his master made it out of Krayt Dragon's horn. One for her/himself and one for Alder.

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4862/loremslightsaberso9.jpg


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 29, 2008)

I have nice remember of that saber, Ambrus used it in the first campaign I played on this boards.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 3, 2008)

No problem on the saber, Blackrat. You can add it to your profimle somehow or something if you want to. If anyone else has similar requests, fele free to use this thread as always.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

double post, sorry


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Mar 5, 2008)

[sblock=Kered Rinos]

Class: Scoundrel 2
Species: Zabrak
Origin: Iridonia
Gender: Male
Age: 18
Height: 1.8m
Weight: 79kg
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Tan
Handed: Right


Abilities:
Str:  10 +0 mod
Dex: 14 +2 mod
Con: 12 +1 mod
Int:  14 +2 mod
Wis: 14 +2 mod
Cha: 12 +1 mod

HP: 19 (18 + 1 con mod)  [1d6+1 con mod]

Damage Threshold: 14

Speed: 6

Base Attack: +1

Defenses:
Fortitude: 14  (10 + 2 level + 0 class bonus + 1 con mod + 1 racial)
Reflex: 17      (10 + 2 level + 2 class bonus + 2 dex mod + 1 racial)
Will: 16         (10 + 2 level + 1 class bonus + 2 wis mod + 1 racial)

Weapons:
Blaster Pistol-- to hit: +3``dmg: 3d6``stun dmg: 2d6``RoF: S``Type: Energy
Knife:-- to hit +1``dmg: 1d4``Type: Slashing

Skills (4 + int mod) + 1 Skill Training (stealth)
Acrobatics: 8 (1 level + 2 dex mod + 5 training)
Deception: 7 (1 level + 1 cha mod + 5 training)
Knowledge: 8 (1 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)
     (technology)
Mechanics: 8 (1 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)
Perception: 8 (1 level + 2 wis mod + 5 training)
Pilot: 8 (1 level + 2 dex mod + 5 training)
Stealth: 8 (1 level + 2 dex + 5 training)
Use Computer: 8 (1 level + 2 int mod + 5 training)

Feats:
Weapon Proficiency (pistols)~~class feat
Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)~~class feat
Point Blank Shot ~~ class feat
Skill Training (pilot) ~~ 1st level feat
Skill Training (stealth) ~~2nd level bonus


Talents:
Gimmick--allows me to issue routine commands to a computer as a swift action

Racial Traits:
Heightened Awareness--may reroll any perception check, but must take the 2nd roll
Superior Defenses-- +1 racial bonus to defenses

Languages:
Basic 
Zabrak
Mon Calamarian
Ryl

Equipment:

Blaster Pistol------------505 credits--1kg
Binder Cuffs--------------50 credits--.5kg
Concealed Holster--------50 credits--.2kg
Datapad--------------1,000 credits--.5kg
Datacards, blank(10)-----10 credits--.1kg
Power Recharger--------100 credits--1kg
Security Kit-------------750 credits--1kg
Utility Belt--------------500 credits--1kg
Knife--------------------25 credits--1kg
Mesh Tape---------------5 credits---.5 kg

*****Utility Belt includes: 3-day supply of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, spare power pack, spare energy cell, glow rod, com link, liquid cable dispenser with small grappling hook (I have places the mesh tape in one of the spare pockets)

Credits Remaining: 5
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 6, 2008)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> I would like to know what pieces of equipment are there to buy. And I was wondering, should I made the level up for EF-8, or should it be wise to wait if dragoon shows up?



He's been away for 1 1/2 months now so I think it's safe to assume he's not returning. I think it'd be good for you to level up EF. Just my opinion .


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 7, 2008)

Here's updated Alder. I took weapon finesse as I noticed that Force Training is actually not on Jedi bonus feat list. Don't understand why not, but it haven't been included in the errate either so I guess they have a reason. Or then no-one else has yet noticed it. Doesn't really matter as I take the feat as my actual feat next level.
[sblock=Alder Antilles lvl 2]
Human Jedi 2
---------------------------------------------
Age: 17
Height: 1.69 meters
Weight: 65 kg
Hair: Light Brown
Eyes: Green
---------------------------------------------
Destiny 2 (Destruction); Force 6
Init (UtF) 7; Senses Perception 8
Languages: Basic, Ryl.
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 15 (flatfooted 13), Fort 14, Will 15
Hp 37; Treshold 14
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6
Melee 3
Melee (Finesse) 4
-Lightsaber; 2d8+3
Ranged 4
-Blaster Pistol; 3d6+2
Base attack 2
---------------------------------------------
str 12, dex 14, con 12, int 12, wis 14, cha 12

Talents: Force Intuition,

Feats: Force Sensitivity, Proficiency (Lightsaber, Simple, Pistol), Force Training,
Weapon Finesse, 

Skills: Acrobatics 8, Perception 8, Pilot 8, Use the Force 7

Powers: Mind Trick, Negate Energy, Surge

Special: +1 Trained skill, +1 Feat.

Possessions: Lightsaber (Royal Purple), Blaster Pistol Licence, Blaster Pistol (Westar 34), Utility Belt, Mesh Tape, Hip Holster, Concealed Holster(For Lightsaber), 70 creds.

*****Utility Belt includes: 3-day supply of food capsules, medpac, tool kit, spare power pack, spare energy cell, glow rod, com link, liquid cable dispenser with small grappling hook (I have placed the mesh tape in one of the spare pockets)[/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 7, 2008)

Duella updated, notable change is acqusition of Skill Training (Use Computer).


----------



## Max (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm going to be traveling most of next week.  I will have my computer with me, but may not be online every day.  Here is what Surussk will be taking at second level:

2nd level of soldier
bonus feat: point blank shot
skill points: 1 pt each in Initiative, Perception, Climb, Jump

I'll get the character sheet updated as soon as I can.

Max


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 10, 2008)

So did we get any money for delivering the agent? Doesn't really matter to me as I don't have anything that needs buying right now, but others seem to do. If we did and someone needs something badly I can loan my share.

EDIT: Oh, and since Senator said we can make minor acquisitions in the intel-center, does that include for example restocking utility-belts? I lost a medpack with Maya.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Mar 15, 2008)

Allrighty, as for now , the changes to your character sheets are as follows:

Duella (Computer Skill)
Alder (Weapon)
Surussk: soldier
Kered: scoundrel 2 (i think you can choose an extra feat from the scoundrel feat list, btw please change accordingly)

EF-8: ??? (please level him as you see fit, Voda  )


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2008)

Check de RG


----------



## Wintergypsy (Apr 20, 2008)

A bit of sneak-in publicity for who's interested in playing alongside me for a change (instead of me being the GM  )

: drothgery is still looking for players in his game 'The Second K'ril incursion' [KOTOR-era]. I'll be playing the starship designer and industry bigshot Devan Ijatsu, and some positions can still be filled (characters are currently 7th level and you're asked to level them to 8th -> so you're advised to take the characters that are still available). Anyways, what he's looking for:

+> Someone to play Devan's wife, marta Antilles: she's a middle-aged woman who is also Devan's bodyguard and a retired Repuyblic Special officer commando-style.
+> Someone to play a female twi'lek rogue

Just check the last page or so of his OOC-thread and don't forget to read the game-thread.


----------



## Max (Apr 20, 2008)

Just an FYI that I'll be on vacation the next two weeks (starting Tuesday).  I'm pretty sure I'll have my laptop, however I'm also sure I won't be checking email/websites every day.  If Surussk is holding things up, just NPC him and move the story forward.

You might give Duella a chance to say "Hold your fire" before you have him shoot something.    

Max


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 24, 2008)

Hi there people, let's bring some life to this OOC- thread 
First of all, i haven't seen Onlythestrong for a while and mailed him to see if he's interested in slicing that terminal 

Secondly, the first module (Traitor's gambit) won't take too lng to complete and i was thinking of doing a quick survey here to see if you're all up for module 2 a little afterwards. So be free to let me know here or through e-mail 

Thirdly, I'm fully aware that the game doesn't always have a smooth timing (too slow or too fast...). It's a bit of a search to see what works best, but i'm thinking on implementing some 'timing guidelines' for the second module. Therefore, i'd like it if you could all roughlmy say what frequency of posting suits you best: some other games have '1 post in 48-hour' rules, others a one week rule etc... So feel free to tell me what you'd prefer.

And lastly, i was thinking that it would be nice to get to know each other's RL-identity a bit better. Always interesting to know who you're gaming with  Of course you're free to reveal as much or as little about yourself as you'd like but it's always a cool chance to meet new people 

And i'll start with some stuff about myself: I'm 20 yrs old (nearing 21), i'm an anthropology & history student, and appart from RP'ing my main hobby is music: i play guitar & lute. And the country where i live is Belgium (sometimes unfortunately ).

There, GM out.
See you in-game: Same ENworld time, Same ENworld channel!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 24, 2008)

Voda vosa stands from his chair
*-... Hello, I'm 23, I'm a biologist, and currently doing my php in fish communities ecology, here in Argentina. I ehm... like breeding things... ...sex...who doesn't?... metal music.... lyric music.... animated films.... money.... and ...ehm... oh yeah right, role playing, of course. - *
He sits down again


----------



## Dalamar (May 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm Dalamar and I... I'm an RP-holist.

I'm studying english philology at a university and doing some cleaning work on the side to finance my developing fondness to plasticra- I mean, DnD Minis. I'm 23 and like anime and manga, which has lead me to learning the language. I have a bad habit of writing run-on sentences that require some parcing to decipher that I am working on growing out of as the professors are usually remarking about it on my essays.


----------



## Blackrat (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm still with you. Don't know really what to tell about myself. I'm 23, living in finland, studying theology and working as a security guard. And I'm a sci-fi-geek. Babylon 5 is my all-time favourite.


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 27, 2008)

All very interesting...and 3x23...that's really bizarre and awesome   
Glad tohear y'all are still with us...I hope i'll soon hear something from Onlythestrong. I think i'll wait two more days or so and then i'll NPC Kered untill OTS gets back.


----------



## Max (May 28, 2008)

I'm 41, married, with 2 kids (daughter 14 and son 9).  Hmm, from what everyone's said, I started playing D&D before everyone else was born.  Well, don't I feel old now.     (Not that being an old D&D hack has imparted any special gaming ability to me.  It just means I'm old.)

I have friends from college that we game intermittently via email, and I like to add a game or two online like this to add some more gaming.  Between work and family I don't have time for face-to-face gaming (indeed, I'm sure you've noticed sometimes I run out of time for online gaming too).  But I like it too much to give it up entirely.

Max


----------



## Wintergypsy (May 29, 2008)

Thanks alot for all your interesting backgrounds 
The Imperial facility is the climax of the First DoD adventure.
When it's done, we'll probably go straight to module 2 if you're all up to it.
If you didn't know so already, i'll reveal that the modules called: "A Wretched Hive of Scum and >Villainy" and it'll be full of surprises for you all...


----------



## Blackrat (May 30, 2008)

I have a little suggestion. You might consider doing some of the rolling that is usually done by the players yourself WG. For example the initiative, it will speed things up a bit. Not much but enough to notice. Same thing for most of skill checks. Now attack and damage rolls won't really matter in that regard.


----------



## Max (Jun 4, 2008)

Is it just me, or has it been really hard to get on ENWorld lately?  I've been having a heck of a time just getting the main page to come up. Hard to see if there are new posts if the site is swamped (or whatever is going on).


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 4, 2008)

Aha!
That might be the reason our game is stalling again...
Yeah, ive had the problem too several times. I dunno why that is, i'm still waiting for another game i'm in to lift off as well...probaby same problem with that


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2008)

Same here, the page takes to long to load, and sometimes it doesen't even load at all.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 5, 2008)

Seems to be somewhat random: at times it doesn't load at all, but right now all pages load perfectly fine.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 9, 2008)

Let us hope this mystery'll solve itself 
And i'm afraid i have a bad news-item as well: I tried to contact Onlythestrong several times but i still haven't got a reply. I think ive seen him on the boards quite recently but the chance seems high that we've lost him...which is too bad because i really liked him as a player 
I will therefore NPC Kered untill the end of the adventure or untill Onlythestrong returns (let us hope so).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 9, 2008)

Well as for the slowdown, it seems Michael was able to find a solution http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=229309

As for OTS, nope, he hasn't been around since the 19th last month, that's three weeks. Strange in that he never strike me as a fellow who'd just disappear so it might be that something big has happened for him (Good or bad, who's to know ).


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, i won't be killing off his character then. Maybe he'll come back later.
And it's really strange, because i even e-mailed him and received no answer...maybe he's cut down from internet access or something.
Well, let's all hope he comes back and i'll keep his character on the sidelines.

Meanwhile, back to the prison facility...


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you try that through the ENWorld's send email feature? 'Cause it seems that it too has broken lately.


----------



## Wintergypsy (Jun 13, 2008)

Aha, indeed i did 
Thanks for notifying me, i'll see if i can find his e-mail adress somewhere in my mailbox.


----------

